# Wheel powder coaters in or near Edinburgh?



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any? It's for my mates E92 M3 alloys. Newlife have fecked him about something awful the last few weeks and wants someone who will do a proper job. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Colin @

15/5 South Gyle Crescent, Edinburgh, EH12 9EB
www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk
[email protected]
0131 334 9705

Tell him I sent you.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats their prices? I have two sets waiting to be done normally use PPE up at ikea.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have used metaplas in the industrial estate at Loanhead now for 3 sets of wheels and the finish is excellent. They also remove and refit the tyres. Ive had a set done before at PPE but I will be using metaplas from now on as I think they done a better job.

http://www.metaplas.co.uk/index.php


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

RRobert said:


> Colin @
> 
> 15/5 South Gyle Crescent, Edinburgh, EH12 9EB
> www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk
> ...


One of my neighbours just got a set done @ TWS looks a good job.


----------



## a4gee (Jun 7, 2010)

any prices? is it around £50 a wheel? does size of rim matter in the price?


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

a4gee said:


> any prices? is it around £50 a wheel? does size of rim matter in the price?


TheWheelSpecialist website can generate an online quote for you, sent via e-mail after a couple of minutes. Price only rises if 18" or over i think.

Quote to get my daily drivers wheels done (15"), came in at £312. Inc vat, tyre re-fit and balancing so not tooo bad i guess


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.alloywheelrepairs.net/aw...bishment & alloy wheel repair - promotion.htm


----------

